# Florida Sheriff Tells Deputies to "Draw Down" on Open Carry citizens



## gunsmith (Mar 27, 2011)

*Morris Coats Is The Sheriff Of Pinnelas County*








Pinellas Sheriff Jim Coats lobbies on a range of issues on behalf of the Florida Sheriffs Association, but legislators don't necessarily love a man in uniform.

In fact, his lobbying efforts have been frustrating in a year in which the word of law enforcement doesn't carry the clout that it once did.

But the issue that most alarms Coats is the so-called "open carry" law that would allow people who have concealed weapons permits to display their firearms without fear of arrest.

He spent 20 minutes at the witness stand at a recent meeting of the House Judiciary Committee, arguing in vain that it's dangerous to let people brandish loaded weapons in public.

*Coats painted a scary scene of cops drawing their guns on people in public.

"Law enforcement is going to start drawing their weapons and challenging these individuals, and something bad may very well happen," Coats testified. "I just ask that you take that into consideration."*










After listening closely to Coats' testimony, the panel approved the open carry bill with a resounding 14-4 vote.

Before the vote, Coats faced a volley of skeptical questions from Republican legislators, who noted that *43 states already have some form of open carry.*

"People are going to be on edge," he testified. "Law enforcement is going to be on edge. It's going to be some scary times for us and for citizens."

*He was asked how open carry has worked in other states.

"I don't keep track of what other states are doing," Coats replied.*"You just don't know either way?" asked Rep. Eric Eisnaugle, R-Orlando.

"No, I don't," Coats said.

Rep. Shawn Harrison, R-Tampa, asked Coats who gets more training in the use of firearms - police officers or applicants for concealed weapons permits?

"The training that law enforcement receives is far more extensive," Coats said.

In opposing open carry, Coats is tangling with the tenacious Marion Hammer, the longtime lobbyist for the National Rifle Association.

"She's very influential, no question about it," Coats said.

Coats commutes between St. Petersburg and Tallahassee in a county-issue Ford Explorer that recently hit 100,000 miles.

Pinellas Sheriff Jim Coats finds legislators don't necessarily love a man in uniform - St. Petersburg Times


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It would be nice if this bug wig knew the difference between a holstered firearm and brandishing.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Politician who just happens to have a uniform.
Why would a competent LEO feel threatened by a holstered weapon? I would think that the one in plain sight isn't going to be the problem.

brandish [ˈbrændɪʃ]
vb (tr)
to wave or flourish (a weapon) in a triumphant, threatening, or ostentatious way
n
a threatening or defiant flourish


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Agreed. Looks like some one should have stuck strictly with administration. Assuming his position is an elected post instead of an opointment his future isn't looking too bright.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

"Law enforcement is going to start drawing their weapons and challenging these individuals, and something bad may very well happen," Coats testified. "I just ask that you take that into consideration."


First, this guy sounds more like Heinrich Himmler than an American LEO.

Second,all you wannabe gunfighters itching for a real gunfight just to see how it feels should move to Florida. I don't think he realizes it, but he just declared open season on Police Officers!

This guy is gonna get some LEOs killed.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> It would be nice if this bug wig knew the difference between a holstered firearm and brandishing.


No kidding, this guy's just spouting "doom".



gunsmith said:


> "Law enforcement is going to start drawing their weapons and challenging these individuals, and something bad may very well happen," Coats testified. "I just ask that you take that into consideration."[/B]


Frankly, if an LEO draws his weapon on me simply because I'm open-carrying a weapon, you can be sure I'll be getting a lawyer and going for his badge at least.

KG


----------



## gunsmith (Mar 27, 2011)

wjh2657 said:


> "Law enforcement is going to start drawing their weapons and challenging these individuals, and something bad may very well happen," Coats testified. "I just ask that you take that into consideration."
> 
> First, this guy sounds more like Heinrich Himmler than an American LEO.
> 
> ...


In Boca Raton the cops go out drinking at a kid's (college girl bars) ...... They wear all black, no police ID, and are always hitting on girls. Someone walks in with an open carry and these fools will be playing Wyatt Earp


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

Something bad SHOULD happen to cops who point guns at people who are breaking no laws. If they are scared, they can always quit and get a REAL job, right?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

In New York (on Long Island) if you have a licensed for a concealed weapon you must keep it concealed. If someone reports you they charge you with disturbing the peace.

Likewise if you have an open carry license you need to be in uniform while carrying it openly. If someone reports you they can charge you with disturbing the peace.

A disturbing the peace conviction would effectively deny you your pistol license.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Packard said:


> In New York (on Long Island) if you have a licensed for a concealed weapon you must keep it concealed. If someone reports you they charge you with disturbing the peace.
> 
> Likewise if you have an open carry license you need to be in uniform while carrying it openly. If someone reports you they can charge you with disturbing the peace.
> 
> A disturbing the peace conviction would effectively deny you your pistol license.


Laws like that(and those that are much worse) are why NY(and NJ and IL and MD and MA) should be depopulated by a mass exodus of the populations thereof. Tell the Idiot state and city governments where to stick it by leaving.:smt021


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

OldCurlyWolf said:


> Laws like that(and those that are much worse) are why NY(and NJ and IL and MD and MA) should be depopulated by a mass exodus of the populations thereof. Tell the Idiot state and city governments where to stick it by leaving.:smt021


 One of my favorite pastimes is to guess who is carrying and who is not. In Texas that game would not be nearly as challenging. I mean you could become expert at recognizing weapons, like "is that a Glock or is it a S & W M &P?". But by comparison that game is not so difficult.:mrgreen:


----------



## OldCurlyWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Packard said:


> One of my favorite pastimes is to guess who is carrying and who is not. In Texas that game would not be nearly as challenging. I mean you could become expert at recognizing weapons, like "is that a Glock or is it a S & W M &P?". But by comparison that game is not so difficult.:mrgreen:


Actually the only ones you would be able to see in Texas are the ones carried by the LEO's, Armed Security and in gun shops. Open carry is not otherwise allowed in the public.

Texas and Oklahoma are NOT OPEN CARRY states.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

gunsmith said:


> In Boca Raton the cops go out drinking at a kid's (college girl bars) ...... They wear all black, no police ID, and are always hitting on girls. Someone walks in with an open carry and these fools will be playing Wyatt Earp


 WOW nice! Booze and guns and a cop to boot. They should all be fired!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Nevada is a open carry state but why when I can conceal it legaly?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

ozzy said:


> Nevada is a open carry state but why when I can conceal it legally?


So if you are carrying concealed (but open carry is legal) and you get in an argument with someone and you expose the weapon, are you "menacing"? Or are you now carrying "open"?

In NY where you can get a carry conceal (but it must be concealed) if you expose the weapon in an argument or confrontation you are "menacing". I'm not sure if it is a misdemeanor or a felony, but it is enough to pull your license.


----------

